# Car door scratched and dented cruzedad33



## CRUZEDAD33 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Car door scratched and dented cruzedad33.wtf*

Hello im writing to get any advice on fixing or repairing not sure how involved this is.was at hershey chocolate world today when some super happy kid in his parents suv flew open his door and smashed it into my pass side front quarter panel grrrrr!!!!! Of course when i got out to my car they were all gone and inside.so i sucked it up tried not to throw a fit on the way home or yell at the wife.she pointed it out to me.well anybody have any suggestions how to remedy this dent and scratch.it is a small dent and pretty deep gauge in paint.thanks for listening and helping if you can.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would say that's going to be a $350-$500 dollar fix. Since the paint has been damaged, you can't use a PDR service. You'll need to go to a body shop to get it pulled,filled and painted.


----------

